# Georgia High School Fishing - October 11th



## rolltide52beard (Oct 5, 2015)

Our first tournament of the new season is this Sunday.  
Registration will open at 5:15- First boat to register will be boat #1, 2nd boat to register will be boat #2 and so on.  We are expecting around 40 - 50 Boats so get there early.
Mandatory Rules Meeting - 6:15
Blast off - Safe light - Around 7:00

- Make sure you have your liability form, contact information sheet turned in.
- Bring your $30 per angler membership fee
  - You must pay this even if you fished last year.
- Bring your $30 per boat entry fee.

See georgiahighschoolfishing.com for details
or email me scott@georgiahighschoolfishing.com


----------



## rolltide52beard (Oct 12, 2015)

We had a wonderful turnout for our first event of the season. 
50 boats competed from 15 different high schools.  
Thanks for all your support for high school fishing and especially our sponsors.
Hammonds, Gwinnett Marine, Buckeye Lures, Fat Sack Outdoors

We will see everyone November 15th 

10/11/2015 Little Hall

Place	Team	                               Fish	 Wgt	       Pts
1	KADEN JOHNSON-JACOB SMITH	5/5	12.51  300.00 - North Forsyth
2	LEE WALKER-ELI CASTLEBERRY	5/5	11.58  295.00 - Forsyth Central
        - Buckeye Big Fish Award - 4.52 
3	CHANCE BAUGH-LEVI SULLENS	5/5	11.31  290.00 - East Hall
4	BRYCE CONKEL-GARRETT BEEM	5/5	9.56	   285.00 - Jefferson
5	ELI CORBETT-COLBY WOOD	        5/5	9.41	   280.00 - Jefferson
6	GLEN WORLEY-LUKE GRAVITT	5/5	9.39	   275.00 - North Forsyth
7	TANNER COPELAND-MATT HOOD	5/5	8.88    270.00 - North Forsyth
8	NICHOLAS LONG-ZEKE CRONLEY	5/5	8.72	   265.00 - Rod Benders Bass Club
9	SAWYER SMITH-COLIN WALLIS	5/5	8.21	   260.00 - North Forsyth
10	BRYCE WHITLOW-COLIN QUINN	5/5	8.13	   255.00 - Forsyth Central
11	RYAN JACKSON-SAM SCHRAUGER	4/4	7.81	   250.00
12	TEREZ WALKER-TRE BROWN	        3/3	7.59    245.00
13	CAMERON HUDSON-TRISTAN MELTON	3/3	7.41 	240.00
14	MATHEW MCCRACKEN-JUSTIN BUTLER	4/4	7.04	        235.00
15	BRODY CHESTER-AUSTIN YOUNG	5/5	6.93	    230.00
16	KEATON PLATZKE-COLE MATHIS	3/3	6.40	    225.00
17	BO ROBERTS-CONNOR BROWN	2/2	5.73	    220.00
18	ANTHONY PARELLA-HUDSON HOLDER	3/3	5.62         215.00
19	ZAC SHIRLEY-TYLER SATTERFIELD	2/2	5.61		210.00
20	SPENCER GUTHRIE-AUSTIN CRIDER	3/3	5.37		205.00
21	CHATHAM BROOKS-CLAY BROOKS	3/3	5.36	         	200.00
22	AVERY PROBST-BRENDAN HARRISON	3/3	5.31	        195.00
23	BEN CURRIE-MASON HAITHCOCK	        2/2	4.15		190.00
24	DARRIN ROBINSON-TREVOR RIDER	1/1	3.52		185.00
25	CHASE HILLENBRAND-CALAN GLIZELBACH	2/2	3.45	180.00
26	MAX MOBLEY-LARRY MOODY	                2/2	 3.14 	175.00
27	ELI BRADLEY-COLIN GLOVER	                2/2	3.04		170.00
28	BRANDON PADILLA-ZACHARY JETER	2/2	2.82		165.00
29	CHANDLER SCHELTHEIST-TROY ALLEN	2/2	2.81		160.00
30	TANNER HENDRICKS-JACOB CARTER	1/1	2.66		155.00
31	CAMERON COLLINS-JACOB BAILEY	1/1	2.13		150.00
32	TRISTAN TAYLOR-HUNTER GREER	        2/2	2.10		145.00
33	JACOB ROY-TREVOR JAY HAWKINS	1/1	2.08		140.00
34	JAMON JORDAN-MALCOMB WIMPYE	1/1	1.77		135.00
35	JERMEY CHAFFIN-TYLER GLAMUZINA	1/1	1.69		130.00
36	JAKE HERSHMAN-NATHAN BLAHNIK	1/1	1.53		125.00
37	WILL BARRONTON-JACKSON HAYNED	1/1	1.00		120.00
38	JACKSON BARDALL-CLAY BARDALL	0/0	0.00		115.00
38	BRANDEN BOGGUS-TYLER SAMS	        0/0	0.00	        115.00
38	SAM CASTLEBERRY-JAMESON REDD	0/0	0.00		115.00
38	ETHAN DAY-MATHEW DEAN	0/0	0.00				115.00
38	TYLER DOLPHYN-ANTHONY LENTINE	0/0	0.00		115.00
38	CLARK GARLAND-CAMERON WISTLER	0/0	0.00		115.00
38	TYLER HICKS-RONNIE MURATORI	0/0	0.00			115.00
38	PHILLIPS JOHNSON-KALEB HARRIS	0/0	0.00		115.00
38	JACKSON LAMB-JAKE CONKEL	0/0	0.00			115.00
38	BRAXTON MARTIN-MAC BENNETT	0/0	0.00			115.00
38	LOGAN SAMPLES-TY BLACK	0/0	0.00				115.00
38	JERMEY STIFF-	0/0	0.00				                115.00
38	BRADLEY WILLIAMS-AYDEN MIDDLEBROOKS	0/0	0.00 	115.00


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 29, 2015)

If y'all need any marshalls or captains I'd love to help out if needed


----------



## rolltide52beard (Nov 2, 2015)

I am sure I will have someone ask for help finding a captain.  I will let you know.  Our next tournament is Sunday November 15th.


----------



## rolltide52beard (Nov 9, 2015)

NOVEMBER 15TH TOURNAMENT 

- Registration will open at 5:30 AM
- Mandatory rules meeting on the water at 6:30 AM
- Blast off around 7:00 AM or safe light.
- Weigh in at 3:00 PM
- Little Hall Ramp
- 30$ per boat
- If you missed the first tournament you can still fish
     -  Be sure to bring your liability and contact forms plus your 30$ per person membership fee.


----------



## rolltide52beard (Nov 16, 2015)

11/15/2015 Little Hall

Place	Team	                                       Fish	 Wgt     B/F     	Pts
1	SAWYER SMITH-COLIN WALLIS	       5/5	12.22   4.31	300.00
2	GLENN WORLEY-LUKE GRAVITT	       5/5	11.75   4.39	295.00
3	BEN BALES-KYLE MARTIN       	       5/5	10.60   3.79	290.00
4	COX- BROCK	                                       5/5	10.31		285.00
5	WILL BREESE-JOSH HUTCH	               5/5	9.81	     3.52	280.00
6	BRYCE CONKEL-GARRETT BEEM	       5/5	7.56			275.00
7	WALKER LEE-ELI CASTLEBERRY	       4/4	7.49	     3.18	270.00
8	LOGAN SAMPLES-TY BLACK	               4/4	7.41			265.00
9	BRAXTON MARTIN-MAC BENNETT	       5/5	7.38			260.00
10	ZAC SHIRLEY-T, SATTERFIELD	       3/3	7.26			255.00
11	KADEN JOHNSON-JACOB SMITH	       3/3	7.02	     4.16	250.00
12	GUTHRIE-CRIDER	                               4/4	6.94			245.00
13	ELI CORBETT-COLBY WOOD	               4/4	6.48			240.00
14	CAMERON HUDSON-TRISTAN MELTON	4/4	6.10			235.00
15    CHANDLER SCHELTHEIST-TROY ALLEN	4/4	5.85			230.00
16	JACOB ROY-TREVOR JAY HAWKINS	3/3	5.48			225.00
17	BRYCE WHITLOW-COLIN QUINN	        3/3	5.43			220.00
18	MATHEW MCCRACKEN-JUSTIN BUTLER	1/1	5.10	   * 5.10	215.00
19	MAX MOBLEY-LARRY MOODY	                3/3	5.04	        	210.00
20	BRANDON PADILLA-TEREZ WALKER	4/4	4.77	      3.24	205.00
21	BEN CURRIE-MASON HAITHCOCK	        2/2	4.73			200.00
22	JAMON JORDAN-MALCOMB WIMPYE	2/2	3.63			195.00
23	ETHAN DAY-MATHEW DEAN	                2/2	3.59			190.00
24	JACKSON BARDALL-CLAY BARDALL	1/1	3.22			185.00
25	RYAN JACKSON-SAM SCHRAUGER	        2/2	3.14			180.00
26	MATT FREY-JAKE BLUMLUING	        2/2	2.82			175.00
27	TANNER COPELAND-MATHEW HOOD	2/2	2.40			170.00
28	K KEATON-C COLE	                                2/2	2.35			165.00
29	TYLER HICKS-RONNIE MURATORI	        1/1	2.12		2.12	160.00
30	ELI BRADLEY-COLIN GLOVER	                1/1	2.06		2.06	155.00
31	CAMERON HUDSON-A ANTHONY	        1/1	2.04		2.04	150.00
32	REESE DUNCAN-MIKE POLLARD	        1/1	2.03		2.03	145.00
33	JAKE HERSHMAN-NATHAN BLAHNIK	1/1	1.97		1.97	140.00
34	NICHOLAS LONG-ZEKE CRONLEY	        1/1	1.96		1.96	135.00
35	AVERY PROBST-BRENDAN HARRISON	1/1	1.22		1.22	130.00
36	WILL BARRONTON-JACKSON HAYNES	1/1	1.17		1.17	125.00
37	CHANCE BAUGH-LEVI SULLENS	        0/0	0.00			120.00
37	BAILEY BETTIS-CHANDLER SIMS	        0/0	0.00			120.00
37	BRANDEN BOGGUS-TYLER SAMS	        0/0	0.00		        120.00
37	TRE BROWN-ZACHARY JETER	                0/0	0.00			120.00
37	CODY CAGLE-CODY BAGLEY	                0/0	0.00			120.00
37	JAKE CONKEL-JACKSON LAMB	        0/0	0.00			120.00
37	TYLER DOLPHYN-ANTHONY LENTINE	0/0	0.00			120.00
37	CLARK GARLAND-CAMERON WHISTLER0/0	0.00			120.00
37	TYLER GLAMUZINA-	                        0/0	0.00			120.00
37	ANDREW HACKETT-CY CASEY	        0/0	0.00			120.00
37	CHASE HILLENBRAND-CALAN GLIZELBACH	0/0	0.00		120.00
37	PHILLIPS JOHNSON-KALEB HARRIS	0/0	0.00	        	120.00
37	CLAYTON JONES-GAVIN BLACKBURN	0/0	0.00			120.00
37	M MARTIN-D DIXON	                        0/0	0.00			120.00
37	LOGAN PURCELL-BRYCE MALONE	        0/0	0.00			120.00
37	BO ROBERTS-CONNOR BROWN	        0/0	0.00			120.00
37	DARRIN ROBINSON-	                        0/0	0.00			120.00
37	B. WILLIAMS-A. MIDDLEBROOKS        	0/0	0.00			120.00
37	VICENTE ZAMORA-LUIS BARRIENTOS	0/0	0.00			120.00


----------

